# Lighted sings and paint



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I want to make a sign to light up at night.

Does anybody know what paint to use so that the lights will shine through the paint?

I would like to use super brite LEDs. 

Got a source for the paint ?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I use this to coat the inside of a jar to do my volcano. I use the irridescent red which has gold undertones.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

You can get this and this site has many signs with popular logos.

http://www.microstru.com/Experimenter-Kits.html


----------

